
Men's and women's brains are the same, says scientist - tweakz
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57620088-71/mens-and-womens-brains-are-the-same-says-scientist/
======
mooism2
That's a terrible pair of photos to start the article with.

------
gregsq
Linking to the original Telegraph article would have been better, as it
provides details of the talk given.

I'm not sure that a corollary of the Coca Cola - Pepsi visual test is a
particularly informative thing to do. Didn't learn much.

------
talleyrand
Yeah, they're the same, but different.

------
xname
This is really really really hard to believe, unless man and woman play the
same role in the process of evolution. Think in this way: if evolution made
man and woman physically different, how come it made man and woman mentally
same?

Read: Who is Against Evolution?

[http://daviddfriedman.blogspot.com/2008/08/who-is-against-
ev...](http://daviddfriedman.blogspot.com/2008/08/who-is-against-
evolution.html)

Read: Is There Anything Good About Men?

[http://denisdutton.com/baumeister.htm](http://denisdutton.com/baumeister.htm)

~~~
Zuider
This is an ideological position, not a scientific one. For many years it was
the default position, the null hypothesis, that masculinity and femininity
were mere social constructs, and that the human brain, being completely
plastic, was shaped by 'patriarchal' social conditioning into male and female
forms, making the female subordinate. It was Marxist class theory crudely
forced on to biology,

Contrary evidence has piled up over the years against this null hypothesis,
until now it is quite untenable.

